# Fitness test push up question



## jarko (3 Aug 2004)

When doing the fitness test push ups are you allowed to stop and rest in the pushup position and continue doing the rest of your push ups, say do like 17 stop for 2 secs and finish set?? Just wondering.

Thx


----------



## nULL (3 Aug 2004)

No. At least not when I did it. They make you do as many as you can, counting only proper form, and stop you when you reach the minimum (I was stopped at 19) or can't do any more. 

Also, I did it after I had done the step test, and I found the pushups SIGNIFICANTLY more strenuous than usual. Careful not to burn out all your stamina and nerves in one go. Try going for your run and then doing as many pushups as you can. You'll notice a decrease, but it would be better practice.


----------



## Tickles (3 Aug 2004)

no breaks, i believe you only need 19 and i dont think it matters if you do more because when i hit 40 she said "stop there,thats enough" but maybe i was breaking proper form.  when you practice at home keep your elbows at your sides and remember to breath


----------



## jarko (3 Aug 2004)

damn, elbows have to touch the sides. Shiat, my test is this wednesday


----------



## Freight_Train (3 Aug 2004)

I had my test at the end of May and you can not stop, once you do, you're done.
Greg


----------



## BDTyre (3 Aug 2004)

My fitness tester stopped me at 30, even though I probably could have done a few more.  No pauses between, and yes the push-ips are done after the step-test and in my case, after the hand-grip.  I didn't find the push-ups that much harder, but a little more effort was required.  Just try your best.


----------



## ags281 (3 Aug 2004)

When I did it the guy just let me go, telling me to go lower one time (he didn't count that one). He just told me to do as many as I could. I did mine right after the step test too, but found that I could do five more than I thought I could. I guess the steps warmed me up well or something   :-\

The details of how it's run may depend on who's testing you, but In the end 19 pushups is 19 pushups. Just get to a point where you can do more than 30 pushups on your own terms and there shouldn't be any possible way of failing that portion.


----------



## Tracker (3 Aug 2004)

Make sure you ask the tester how he/she wants it done, you should try to do as many as possible.  The person who conducts your interview will look at your results.


----------



## ags281 (3 Aug 2004)

Tracker said:
			
		

> Make sure you ask the tester how he/she wants it done, you should try to do as many as possible.   The person who conducts your interview will look at your results.


Even if you do the interview first?


----------



## Tracker (3 Aug 2004)

In Toronto they normally do the interview last.


----------



## BDTyre (3 Aug 2004)

Hehe...my tester told me to not go so low...although he did count the ones where I went lower.


----------



## bigwig (4 Aug 2004)

That seems a little odd that they stop your after a certain number. I thought the more push ups you could do the better chance you would have on being selected once on the merrit list. Also when i did mine only 3 people passed (including me) the fitness test out of 10, which to me seemed sort of weird. I would have thought a lot more people would have passed.


----------



## yot (4 Aug 2004)

that is odd... or they haven't ready for the tests...


----------



## nULL (4 Aug 2004)

I'd imagine I was stopped because I was applying for the reserves, not the reg force. I was told at my aptitude test that those of us gunning for the reserves already had a conditional offer of enrollment, unlike our reg-force-wannabe-counterparts. It was kind of disappointing though, I'd spent the better part of a year getting ready for that test.

Oh well, you have the rest of your life to be challenged.


----------



## Scott (4 Aug 2004)

When I went through the process I too was told to stop after about 30 reps. I later said that I had more in the tank but was told that as long as you can meet the standard it's OK to go a bit past the minimum and stop. Now, if you are competing for a trade such as Firefighter (One of the most sought after right behind pilot I do believe) then it's wise to do reps until you drop because that may be the one thing that sets you apart from another candidate. That's what I was told.

Cheers


----------



## D-n-A (4 Aug 2004)

nULL said:
			
		

> I'd imagine I was stopped because I was applying for the reserves, not the reg force. I was told at my aptitude test that those of us gunning for the reserves already had a conditional offer of enrollment, unlike our reg-force-wannabe-counterparts. It was kind of disappointing though, I'd spent the better part of a year getting ready for that test.
> 
> Oh well, you have the rest of your life to be challenged.



Because you are joining the reserves should have nothing to do with it, the testing is supposed to be the same for everyone, regardless if there going Reserve or Regs.


----------



## Freight_Train (4 Aug 2004)

I am in process for the reserves and I was not stopped on pushups.  I guess it depends on the tester more than anything.  
Greg


----------



## spenco (5 Aug 2004)

Freight_Train said:
			
		

> I am in process for the reserves and I was not stopped on pushups.   I guess it depends on the tester more than anything.
> Greg




Same here, I did pushups till I dropped, was not stopped by the tester.


----------



## ladyengineer942 (5 Aug 2004)

I have heard much to that effect...it all depends on the "tester".

When I took my PT, I did as many as I could.   The tester kept saying..ok, you have passed, ok, you have passed.   Then she realized I was not going to stop because I had hit the requirement...I had my own goal.   My goal as always..do as many as I can.

Other great advice I got...do pushups and situps all the time...if you watch TV...do them during the commercials.   My girls would watch me drop to the floor and do a few. And also, vary push-ups with sit ups...that is, do 10 push-ups and then 10 situps...you will notice that you can actually end up doing more.   Now of course, if you do this at work...people around may give you some strange looks.

Since I am on the subject of little bits of information as to fitness...since the PT involves the step test..that is exactly what I did...any place I could find steps I would do just that..step up one-two, step down.   Both feet need to rest on the top step before you descend and the same when you hit the floor.   Remember to let it flow and breath normally.   The test is based on a measure of your heart rate for each stage...so don't race ahead of the taped voice.


----------



## dr.no (5 Aug 2004)

"That voice" nearly drove me insane... : "up, 2, 3, down, 2, 3" Although after a while, you find yourself stepping in time with it. Then they stop you, check your pulse, and then you get the faster version. BTW, in my test I did the situps and pushups after the step test and found them a little more difficult than usual.


----------



## jarko (5 Aug 2004)

Push ups where easy, although 6 people failed on push ups. They put a mat on the floor, its about 2 inchs high from the floor. 
You have to touch your chin on it, elbows touching your sides and hands under shoulders. I did 25 push ups, although i know i can do about 30-35 at home.


----------



## digital (6 Aug 2004)

no you can't stop.

i did mine at the end of last May. i didnt find the push-ups to be all that hard. had a bit of trouble at the very end with the step-test (coordination). i stopped at 25 push-ups, 27 sit-ups, grip test=passed, and step test= passed. i found that for someone who never exercises regularly, dieting and some good weekly training (8 weeks in advance) was very beneficial. i only like team sports, not big on lifting weights/running. i only do it occasionally and usually only if i dont have to, but now i have to---applied for the Boatswain moc(Navy). waiting for the Selections Committee to approve me (sept 15th).  good luck to all aspiring applicants. hope you guys make it in. BMQ this winter is gonna be heck but im sure we'll make it if we support each other. 

Dr.No youre so right. brings back bad memories during the step test. i hated that cassette. grip>>situps>>pushups>>step...glad it was over. i was drenched. lol.  btw, i did mine in Nautilus Plus, Brossard, Quebec. anybody else live here/close by?

Hooya


----------



## Pve Noesgaard (6 Aug 2004)

When i did mine u went until u couldn't continue or until they stopped you.  One with bad form and they don't count it and a second you are stopped....so focus on form or u might get stopped with a lot left in you.


----------



## lfejoel25 (7 Aug 2004)

Just a little peice of advice....when i did mine, at about 6 or 7, i got called on not going down far enough, so i stopped midway on my way back up, went back down to complete the pushup, then went back up.  my advice is, if you get called on one, DON'T STOP MIDWAY THROUGH A PUSHUP!!! it can make for one difficult pushup.  plus, i wound  up missing 4 or 5 to tell the truth.  i didn't miss 2 in a row but i wound up having to do 24-25 just to pass. but i was never asked to stop for missing too many. but i imagine that would all have to do with the person you're with.


----------



## skura (7 Aug 2004)

(I'm sure there is) but is there a minimum amount of sit-ups/push-ups you have to complete before you push yourself for more and if (what im sure will be a) yes what is the minimum number?


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> (I'm sure there is) but is there a minimum amount of sit-ups/push-ups you have to complete before you push yourself for more and if (what im sure will be a) yes what is the minimum number?



You do your best!!

When over Seas are you going too ask "Whats the Minimum?"!!
I think not!!

Prepare for it and do the best you can because that's what the Military is all about!
No matter if you are the lowest as long as you have given it your best!!
Attitude People,Attitude!!


----------



## jarko (8 Aug 2004)

The tester told me that the minimum push ups and sit ups anyone should do before BMQ is 30.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

jarko said:
			
		

> The tester told me that the minimum push ups and sit ups anyone *should* do before BMQ is 30.



I'll push myself to do more...I wanna able to do atleast 30 by the time I start training...but like Spr. Earl said;

"You do your best"


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> jarko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey kiddies when I was 41/42 doing pre selection with 3 VP I could do 30 push up's,20 odd sit up's and just nearly made doing 12 full arm chin up's!!.
Now come on don't tell me you youngn;s cant do that!
If you want it that bad you will prepare your self and beat the standards!!!

It's all ATTITUIDE!! 

You want it that bad you will do what it ever takes you to gain what you want!!

In Combat Arms there is no such word in our dictionary as a "MINIMUM" only "MAXIMUM" effort!!
Remember that!


----------



## digital (8 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> jarko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 for the love of God man recruiters/testers should attend a basic recruiting course where all of them all across canada  LEARN to give everyone the same no bs assessment of how well to do or what applicants should do b4 getting in. 

had i known i needed 30, i would not have stopped at 25pushups and 27situps. i was told we are graded on a pass/fail basis. and the passing for my age group is 19 pushups & situps. my logic was to conserve energy for the entire fitness test and not overdo it on one element. 

 im sure im not the only one to say "damn i wish someone told me so before my application was done". i really hate all these hidden elements of the Forces that we dont know about till we're belly up at the last gasp. i  mean is it really that hard to just give it to the public straight? is it asking too much? im sure the majority of applicants arent lacking in confidence (im certainly not), but i dont train for medals or ribbons, i play sports with kids, my buddies and whoever is willing for the luv of the experience. not to conquer other ppl and gloat. so obviously i wont be doing pushups like a Navy SEAL. and im sure not all of us (before we decided to enlist) had a regimented lifestyle like the canadian olympic team.

 once again, thank God for this forum. whoever created this forum, thx a million. you guys really help us out and its nice to have someone looking out for the "little guy." you guys should be recruiters.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Aug 2004)

You don't need 30.  The magic number is 19.  However, anyone who contents themselves to put forth a minimum effort and can only do 19 will be in for a nasty surprise when they get into real training.


----------



## skura (8 Aug 2004)

I've started practicing the "army push-up"...it's not as hard as I thought it was going but I haven't pushed myself yet to see how many I can do right now (I'm practicing the up - 2 - 3 - down - 2 - 3)...and I got to thinking is there an "army sit-up"...cause these push-ups are different then any push-up I've ever done...and what else is in the fitness portion of Basic Training, I've seen push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups, and I'm sure there's running...what else?

::EDIT:: Also what are the grips on the boots and mats like...I know when they make us to push-ups in school I tend to slip quite a bit and have to stop for a second to wipe my hands and get back in proper push-up form...and I know if I stop to fix my grip while in training I'm done...but if I'm slipping I'll do much less before my form is to bad and they stop me...


----------



## scaddie (9 Aug 2004)

I'm having a difficult time keeping my elbows in towards my ribs...any suggestions that might help me out? I can do around 20 regular wide grip pushups, but when it comes time to put my hands under my shoulders, and keep the elbows in, I can only do three. Maybe I'm just not strong enough yet!


----------



## skura (9 Aug 2004)

There was a suggestion earlier on this thread to do the push-ups on your knees at first, makes it easier and will help improve your strength...after some time doing them on your knees you can try it the normal way again...of course you can always do other exercises for your triceps to build them and get stronger that way, then try the army push-up again....

As for keeping your elbows in...as far as I know there's no real "technique"...it's just, well...keeping your elbows in 

I can do about 15 of the army push-ups, and if the army sit-up is just a regular sit up I can do about 50 of those, or if it's crunches I do about 69-74 in one minute...so if anyone can tell me what the sit-ups are like in basic that'd be great


----------



## DrSize (9 Aug 2004)

If you are having problems, try close grip bench press.  This excercise is great practice for "army" type pushups.  The very first time I tried army pushups I was able to do 30 nice slow controlled ones, and I do alot of bench work at the gym


----------



## skura (9 Aug 2004)

Close grip meaning where your hands are when your doing the army push-up or close meaning your hands are above your face?


----------



## DrSize (9 Aug 2004)

Well it would make sense to position your hands on the bar where they would be when doing pushups....


----------



## scaddie (9 Aug 2004)

Thanks alot!


----------



## DrSize (9 Aug 2004)

Its an almost identical motion except upside down so to speak, so it only makes sense.  It will strengthen all the required muscles needed to do pushups.  I would recommend keeping your reps so you reach failure around 6-8.  I have worked up to 315lbs for 12 reps using a close grip..


----------



## scaddie (9 Aug 2004)

That sounds like so much, but then again, I may think differently in a year or two.


----------



## jarko (9 Aug 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> skura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i just quoted the tester guy, i didnt say i will stop at 30. I can do 200 situps and 30 pushups right now. Trying to raise my number to minimum 60 push ups before bmq.


----------



## jarko (9 Aug 2004)

Anyone got any tips in raising push up number. I have been stuck at my current number of 30 - 35 push ups max for about 3 months and i cant raise my number at all. I can raise my bench press number also have been stuck on it for a long while also. My friend told me i should something like a pyramid thing starting with 10 and going to 1 then back up. I was wondering if any of you know if it works..

Thx


----------



## D-n-A (9 Aug 2004)

skura said:
			
		

> what else is in the fitness portion of Basic Training, I've seen push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups, and I'm sure there's running...what else?



For PT on my BMQ course we did

runs
push ups
set ups
chin ups
soccer
some fighting/grappling kinda stuff( for example, you buddy up with somone, put your hands around their neck, an try to get your arms under their arms an kicking them in the thigh  - I kicked  superman's(a guy's username on this forum) a$$ when we were doing it  ;D  )
some weird   other things(trying to like, hop across a field on your hands an feet)
FFO Marches


----------



## bigwig (9 Aug 2004)

Jarko
Try putting on your ruck (or just a large back pack) and filling it with some crap to weigh it down. Put enough weight in it so you can do 8-10 push ups just barely. I did this for about 5 months and increased my pushups quite a bit. It may seem kid of stupid but it work.s  Or if you want to throw some money around join your local gym and just do upper body exorcises.


----------



## wackymax (10 Aug 2004)

I was able to more than double the number of pushups I could do in less than a month. At the beginning of July, I could do 20 full push ups (touch chest to ground and back up to lock elbows) and by the end of the month I could do 45. I didn't really do anything specific except everytime I thought about pushups, I'd drop and do as many as I could.

When I started, I'd think about it and drop and do 20. Anytime I though about it I'd drop and do 20. After a while, the last one wasn't too much of a struggle anymore. So, I started doing 25. The last one was really hard but I managed to pull it off. I did the same thing over and over and over. Eventually, I kept adding about 5 pushups a week and can do almost 50 now. Not only did this help my pushups but it also really helped my chest press without having to use weights!

I would like to point out one thing: Fitness test pushups are FAR different than the pushups I was doing. When I did my fitness test, I could do 20 pushups where my chest would touch the ground. However, when they test you, all you have to do is go down to a 90 degree angle with your elbow! Also, they had my hands way further apart than I normally do. When I did my test, I did 48.

When training, go up and down slow and smooth but when being tested, do 'em as fast as possible. When going fast, just make sure you don't break form.

Hope that helps!


----------



## skura (10 Aug 2004)

So to me it sounds like theres someone watching you, and only you while you do your push-ups/sit-ups...I thought it was one instructor with a line of about 10 recruits and he walked back and forth keeping an eye on everyone...now I'm under the impression it's one instructor for one recruit and you as many as you can from what I originally heard was an up - 2 - 3 down - 2 - 3 procedure...which one of these is correct?

Also I'm still not sure whether the sit-ups they make you do in Basic Training are regular sit-ups, a modified crunch or something I haven't heard of before...so whats the army sit-up like?


----------



## bigwig (10 Aug 2004)

It is usually just one PT instructor for the PT test, but he watches you do the push ups individualy. As for the sit ups, your knees must be at a 45 degree angle, hands behind the head and your elbows must touch your knees (without moving your arms or legs!)

Oh and you can get buddy to hold your feet for you which helps out a lot.
Cheers


----------

